
Cellphone and Computer Searches at U.S. Border Rise 60% from 2016 - SauciestGNU
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/05/us/politics/trump-border-search-cellphone-computer.html
======
SauciestGNU
I changed the title to take the focus off of Trump and into the issue of
warrantless border searches.

